# Extended Battery or No?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I get very inconsistent battery life, anywhere from 8 hours to 15...its not a big deal to me, sometimes it would be nice to have an extended battery, but is it worth the added bulk and making it into a huge phone? I need to get another case so I probably would get a Siedo case and the 3500mah battery. Also, would the seido 3500 battery work on my charger or do I need an aftermarket charger too?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

You'll get a lot of different opinions on this, but I personally wouldn't go for it. You can get two extra batteries from HTC express and an external battery charger for less than an extended battery. I had an extended battery with my incredible and I didn't like the bulk. That being said, most of the people who've purchased the extended seem to like it and say that it gives very good battery life. It's really up to personal preference, but I prefer swapping batteries 1 or 2 times a day.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

I got 2 of the red crappy 1700's and a charger for under $20 bucks u can't beat that.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll second the 2 batteries and charger for <$20. Although billed as 1700mAh they last about as long as the stock battery, but with a couple of spares in hand at any given time, you're unlikely to run completely out of juice (although watching netflix on 4g will kill a battery fast).


----------



## Broadwayblues (Jun 10, 2011)

I like my extended battery, I get a discount from work. It does make a big phone even bigger, but knowing that once it is charged up, I am good for the whole day is worth it for me. 
I charge it all night, keep in mind it takes a good while to charge up, especially 90-100% seems to take forever. 
I keep the stock battery in the car so I can use the car dock. 
So, what's best for you might be hard to say through forums. 
I am glad I did get it.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I love my extended batt. I dont mind the extra quarter inch of bulk. Its gotten my up to 4 days on a single charge. I cant take swaping batteries. I think its kinda dumb actually but to each their own. I do wish there was a good regular sized extended battery out there. but from the reviews it doesnt look so


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have both extended batteries, the slim(Seidio) and 2 2750 mah VZW HTC, and I always switch to the regular battery and just carry a spare. The bigger extended battery easily gets me through a day, but I can never get use to the minimal bulk.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I also got a discount on the extended battery and its one of the best purchases ever! I like only needing one battery to have with me rather than carrying around numerous batteries.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll ditto the previous folks. Spares and an external charger are the way to go. Much cheaper, more versatile, and sexier phone. Plus standard cases work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I vote for the spare battery method. I have 1 spare and it get's me thru the day without issue. The extended battery, while practical makes the phone look horrible. I always try to win mind-share for Android no matter how sexy the software is when you ROM it, no one will be interested when they see a brick of a phone.


----------



## dragonsanus (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the extended and I love it. The size and weight bothered me at first but I'm used to it now. I love knowing I can go all day and still have a charge.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

I have spare batteries and keep one at work, car, home, shop but bought the extended battery. BEST investment for the Tbolt I made, I have a 3200mah from Ebay but be careful not all Sellers give you a proper back that gets you a signal. The seller I bought from has a 99% rating, sells good batteries and backs. I also bought a Seidio extended that I got cheep that I am using now. Fits in my pocket fine and gives a great hand hold. I cut a tpu case first then bought the Verizon silicone case which is really tpu material.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Also look on Craigslist for extended batteries for sale, that where I found my Seidio ext/back, Seidio charger, 32gb card, stock battery/back for $45


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I've gone both routes. Ended up selling the extended. I now have 5 cheapies and 2 wall chargers that I've spent $23 on, to go with my stock. Most of of the week I don't swap because I'm charging at my desk or in the car. On the weekend i always swap a few. I just throw 2 or 3 in a backpack when I'm going to be gone all day without a charger.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love it it makes me able to use data all day like ALL DAY i can do whatever i want and get a full days battery unless i watch too much netflix but thats kinda a given i love it i recommend it just make sure you get a case i hated it without the case


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got really tired of switching batteries and complained to VZ about the battery life and got an extended battery from them including the new back for $20. The battery comes from HTC. I kind of like the extra bulk. There are some nice covers and cases out there now for the phone with the extended. I can get two days with moderate use out of my phone now and and easy one day with heavy use. It's all a matter of preference of which way you want to go I guess.


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got really tired of switching batteries and complained to VZ about the battery life and got an extended battery from them including the new back for $20. The battery comes from HTC. I kind of like the extra bulk. There are some nice covers and cases out there now for the phone with the extended. I can get two days with moderate use out of my phone now and and easy one day with heavy use. It's all a matter of preference of which way you want to go I guess. My son also has a Thunderbolt and bought a battery off ebay and as stated in an earlier post he got a back with no contacts so he had no antenna so be careful who you buy the larger battery from.


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought it but hardly use it. I have a spare stock and I rather have a thin phone. I'll probably sell it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

well at this point I will probably stick to the normal battery and get a new case...I can typically get a full day out of my phone now so its not a big deal, thanks for all the feedback though!


----------



## Rob90262 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had the extended battery and used it for a while but I like the feel of the phone with a normal battery and I just keep the extended just in case I go on a long trip with friends and I know I won't be around a charger for a awhile


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob90262 said:


> I had the extended battery and used it for a while but I like the feel of the phone with a normal battery and I just keep the extended just in case I go on a long trip with friends and I know I won't be around a charger for a awhile


 Yea thats actually a very good idea


----------



## BryanP (Jun 27, 2011)

I kept the extended battery in my backpack for emergencies. Then I went on a family vacation and swapped in the extended. I ordered a $5 tpu case, cut it out to fit the extended battery and never switched back. Probably could switch back but I like having the 2.5 day buffer should life happen.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I like my extended battery it keeps my phone running all day pretty much regardless of what I do, but the bulk does get to me once I installed the latest leak, I can get through a day most of the time on a stock battey with 4 hours of usage I only have 3g in my area. the new leak has incredible battery life also i just bought seidio 1750 mah battery hoping it will give me a little more juice for heaver usage days, I do like the feel of the phone better without the extended battery, for me constant battery switching is far too annoying I don't swap during the day, if I know a day is more likely to be a heavy usage day I occasionally swap back to my extended battery


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

"movielover76 said:


> I like my extended battery it keeps my phone running all day pretty much regardless of what I do, but the bulk does get to me once I installed the latest leak, I can get through a day most of the time on a stock battey with 4 hours of usage I only have 3g in my area. the new leak has incredible battery life also i just bought seidio 1750 mah battery hoping it will give me a little more juice for heaver usage days, I do like the feel of the phone better without the extended battery, for me constant battery switching is far too annoying I don't swap during the day, if I know a day is more likely to be a heavy usage day I occasionally swap back to my extended battery


Hey post up how u like that battery. I was interested in buying it but i wanna know how good it is first.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Just my opinion on stock size extended batteries, if HTC could have installed a bigger stock size battery don't you think they would have and avoid this discussion? Until someone takes a multi meter and checks the actual mah I would be highly skeptical and save your money.


----------

